# Slot Mortiser, jointer, and boring machine ?'s



## mikeinok (Jul 31, 2013)

I recently purchased a few tools at an estate auction that I'm looking to sell. I am not trying to sell them in this thread, strictly looking for insight on their value.

The first up is a Rojek VDA316 slot mortiser. It appears to be in very good condition. The previous owner installed a phase converter and three phase motor in place of the original 110/220 motor, thus enabling it to be ran on 110/220 with the new motor.



























Second is a Woodtek BM301 boring machine. It is an older machine but appears to be in decent condition. The nameplate says 1990 as the manufacture year.



























Lastly, I have a Grizzly jointer model G 0500. It is in excellent condition.


















As I stated, I'm looking for a value estimate of each of these tools. Is there anything I should know about these tools such as known issues, wear items to replace, etc?

Thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Worth about $400-$500 each on the used market, maybe
a little more in some regions. Mortiser and boring machine
are primarily of interest to professionals and may not be easy
to sell.


----------



## mikeinok (Jul 31, 2013)

Loren,

Thanks for the reply. Are the mortiser and boring machine mainly used by cabinetmakers?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Boring machine would be used by shops that make 
cabinet doors, which many don't these days. Also
used in furniture manufacturing.

Slot mortisers are mostly used by custom furniture
makers in N. America.


----------



## mikeinok (Jul 31, 2013)

Excellent. Thank you!


----------



## MatthewMcMillan (Mar 5, 2012)

Do you by chance still have the Rojek?


----------



## MatthewMcMillan (Mar 5, 2012)

I would be interested in speaking with you about it…


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Everyone should have a slot mortiser, they are so versatile. Doors, polygon frames, odd segmented frames,
curved chair legs on two planes. It will double as a single or double stop horizontal borer. The quality depends on how good the table is. Mine is also used to mortise the pegbox on elect. double basses and I'm planning to use it on a slotted guitar headstock.


----------

